# Ashura και αυτοπετσόκομμα



## Costas (Nov 15, 2013)

Είδα στο Προταγκόν ένα φωτορεπορτάζ για τον εορτασμό της Ασούρας από σιίτες στον Πειραιά. Δεν είναι βέβαια πρώτη φορά, το 'χουμε ξαναδεί. Ως τώρα έλεγα "ε, έθιμό τους είναι, βάρβαρο βεβαίως, αλλά τι να κάνουμε". Ωστόσο, κοιτάζοντας στην Wikipedia είδα ότι η χρήση μαχαιριών, λεπίδων και αλυσίδων με λεπίδες έχει απαγορευτεί σε πολλές ισλαμικές χώρες, και μάλιστα σιιτικές --και έχει υιοθετηθεί η ηπιότερη λύση της αυτομαστίγωσης. Βλέπω επίσης ότι στη Βρετανία έχουν τιμωρηθεί ενήλικες που προέτρεψαν ανηλίκους να αυτοδαρθούν ή να αυτομαστιγωθούν, καθώς και ότι υπάρχει μια τάση να αντικατασταθεί η αυτοαιματοχυσία με την εθελοντική αιμοδοσία (εξαιρετική ιδέα!) Παραθέτω εδώ τη σχετική ενότητα του άρθρου, που ομολογώ ότι το βρίσκω ελλιπές (και μπερδεμένο, π.χ. οι σημειώσεις 21 και 22 κρέμονται από άσχετο κείμενο):

*Cutting with knives or chains*

As suffering and cutting the body with knives or chains (matam) have been prohibited by Shi'a marjas like Ali Khamenei, Supreme Leader of Iran,[18] some Shi'a observe mourning with blood donation which is called "Qame Zani"[18] and flailing.[19] Yet some Shi'ite men and boys, considered heretics by some Muslim scholars, slash themselves with chains (zanjeer) or swords (talwar) and allow their blood to run freely.[19]

Certain rituals like the traditional flagellation ritual called Talwar zani (talwar ka matam or sometimes tatbir) using a sword or zanjeer zani or zanjeer matam, involving the use of a zanjeer (a chain with blades) are also performed.[20] These are religious customs that show solidarity with Husayn and his family. People mourn the fact that they were not present at the battle to fight and save Husayn and his family.[21][22] In some western cities, Shi'a communities have organized blood donation drives with organizations like the Red Cross on Ashura as a positive replacement for self-flagellation rituals like "Tatbir" and "Qame Zani".

18 Akramulla Syed (2009-02-20). "Zanjeer Or Qama Zani On Ashura During Muharram". Ezsoftech.com. Retrieved 2012-06-30.
19 "Ashura observed with blood streams to mark Karbala tragedy". Jafariya News Network. Retrieved December 28, 2010.
20 "Scars on the backs of the young". New Statesman. UK. June 6, 2005. Retrieved December 28, 2010.
21 Bird, Steve (August 28, 2008). "Devout Muslim guilty of making boys beat themselves during Shia ceremony". The Times (London). Retrieved May 1, 2010.
22 "British Muslim convicted over teen floggings". Alarabiya.net. August 27, 2008. Retrieved December 28, 2010.


----------



## SBE (Nov 15, 2013)

Μ'άλλα λόγια λύσεις σύμφωνες με την αισθητική και τις αξίες της κάθε εποχής μπορούν να βρεθούν, το πρόβλημα είναι η θρησκοληψία. 

ΥΓ αυτός που σκέφτηκε την αιμοδοσία ήταν μεγαλοφυία.


----------



## nickel (Nov 16, 2013)

Σε όλες αυτές τις περιπτώσεις μπορεί να παρασυρθούμε από την άποψη ότι είναι ελεύθερος οποιοσδήποτε να πράττει σύμφωνα με την ελεύθερη θέληση του, μέχρι να αρχίσουμε να αντιλαμβανόμαστε την καταπίεση που υπάρχει από την παράδοση, από την επιβολή του ισχυρού επί του αδυνάτου, του άνδρα πάνω στη γυναίκα, του γονιού πάνω στο παιδί. Από την ίδια τη θρησκεία με τον νηπιοβαπτισμό μέχρι βάρβαρα έθιμα σαν την αυτομαστίγωση και την κλειτοριδεκτομή, δεν έχουμε ελεύθερη επιλογή αλλά επιβολή. Και μάλιστα επιβολή όχι σοφών παραδόσεων αλλά ηλίθιων ή βάρβαρων και βλαβερών πρακτικών.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 17, 2013)

nickel said:


> ...την καταπίεση που υπάρχει από την παράδοση...


Πολύ πολύ πολύ πολύ σημαντικό!

Τις επιμέρους καταπιέσεις τις βλέπουμε αν όχι όλοι οι περισσότεροι - ακόμη και αυτοί που τις υποστηρίζουν, βλέπουν ότι υπάρχουν και απλώς επιμένουν ότι καλώς υπάρχουν.

Όμως την γενικότερη καταπίεση που ασκεί η παράδοση - μέσω των συντηρητικών στοιχείων της κοινωνίας, τόσο επί αυτών των ίδιων συντηρητικών στοιχείων αλλά βεβαίως και επί της μεγάλης μάζας του πληθυσμού που απλώς θέλει να νιώθει κοινωνικά ενταγμένη - εν πολλοίς περνά απαραρήτητη. 

"Η παράδοση είναι αξία" - σύμφωνοι, αλλά πού ακριβώς την ιεραρχούμε σε σχέση με την ελευθερία, την αυτοδιάθεση, την προσωπική ανάπτυξη και τα λοιπά ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα;


----------

